# Eminems New Album



## Pumert (May 19, 2009)

i dont care if you hate Hip-Hop music or you Dont like eminem But his new Album Relapse is some of the best music Ive herd recently. I dont know where to go with this Thread I just wanted it 2b announced lol


----------



## NorthwestBuds (May 19, 2009)

Pumert said:


> i dont care if you hate Hip-Hop music or you Dont like eminem But his new Album Relapse is some of the best music Ive herd recently. I dont know where to go with this Thread I just wanted it 2b announced lol


I love Eminem


----------



## Pumert (May 20, 2009)

Ill toke to that


----------



## cookin (May 20, 2009)

don't like the single out right now, but got of few songs of his on some mixtapes that are sick, best ones called same ol song and im so alone and old times sake but the beats a bit shit, any of those on it?


----------



## Eddie G. (May 20, 2009)

if u wnna go on a trip when ur high watch his new videos.
3 am and pop a bottle


----------



## smokinmayne (May 20, 2009)

i used to like him when i was little...

he's ok, i like how he makes fun of a lot of the people who NEED to be made fun of but no1 has the balls to do it


----------



## grind (May 20, 2009)

picked it up yesterday, best CD ever! Eminem is a genius.


----------



## Pumert (May 20, 2009)

My Favorite song on the album is Same Song and Dance


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 21, 2009)

I just think he needs to stop working wit 50 cent period...


----------



## Pumert (May 21, 2009)

futbol.madrid07 said:


> I just think he needs to stop working wit 50 cent period...


Y would that even matter??


----------



## juststartin (May 21, 2009)

Relapse is unreal! I was shocked at how good it is. Eminem back to his best.


----------



## cheef tomahawk (May 21, 2009)

great cd wow kinda hard to belive the one song one the radio is garbage his last cd was not that great and the one befor that .. now day's rap = pop cd's sold in stores are *wack*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumert (May 21, 2009)

cheef tomahawk said:


> now day's rap = pop cd's sold in stores are *wack*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sooooooooo True. Also why does almost every rapper feel they can use Auto tune??? I mean it works for T-pain that doesnt mean it works 4 kanye and It sure as hell duz not work 4 Wayne (especialy in prom Queen)


----------



## aDDiCTeD2aFGHaNiCa (May 21, 2009)

yea relapse is a great cd i love ho he makes fun of ppl thats hillarious and his music videos are funny as well i kinda wish there was some of the guys from d12 on there


----------



## dylan566 (May 21, 2009)

Not a big fan of some of the main stream songs, but I'm glad i bought a copy cause the rest of the CD is kick ass.


----------



## Pumert (May 21, 2009)

I think it will get platnium by the end of the week (7 days not sunday 12:01 AM)


----------



## Li the g (May 22, 2009)

i love the album i havent stopped listening to it since i got it


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 22, 2009)

cuz 50's influence on em's company is nothing but trash and as much as you wanna say about wayne and autotune the man is making money and judging by his fans the white girls are loving the shit...i was smoking wit my dude a couple weeks back and we brought over some chicks n smoked em out asked em what there fav. wayne album was before the the carter 3 they couldnt answer...his autotune game has got them hooked...

Em on the other hand will always have his following of fans only because most of us can remember everything before encore...


----------



## iMPAiREd (May 23, 2009)

Yeah, dude. I listen to rock (and even make rock) music exclusively. But this new album Relapse is fuckin off the meat rack. Every song is good, and I like Beautiful, believe it or not, because that's him really singing (using pitch correction of course).
But yeah, I can't stop listening to it! I love the hook in Medicine Ball. My Mom has a good hook too. Damn. Everything is good.

Oh shit... And:

IT MUST BE THE GANGA! How could I forget!


----------



## iMPAiREd (May 23, 2009)

Without AutoTune, some of us would be fucked, including me. I know it's controversial and all, but hey. It's technology... I'm not the best singer, but it has gotten me to (once pitch corrected) see what I really MEANT to sing, so it actually helps me in the long run, believe it or not...
And back to Eminem, I like how he's using Melodyne also (end of Bagpipes from Baghdad, and in My Mom when he says "My Valium" in the middle of the song.
Hehe, pitch correction...


----------



## thc716blazed (Jun 23, 2009)

better than his last 3 albums defintely, but he'll never be as good as he was on slim shady and marshall mathers.

/fact


----------



## smellychronic (Jun 23, 2009)

I like eminem a alot. All of his previous albums played forever at my place. Only 2 - 3 decent tracks on this album, just like Lil wayne's new one. eminem's voice is really annoying now.


----------

